# Round teneon on long square stock



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

I need to cut 5/8 and 3/4 tenons on 1 1/2 square x 42" stock. I would normally do this on the lathe but mine won't take the 42" length. I cut a couple by hand but time makes the amount I have to do daunting. I have almost resigned myself to drilling the end and dropping in a piece of dowel. Suggestions?


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

library book I had a couple weeks ago had a collection of articles from mostly 1990s issues of popular woodworking mag. One of them was about jigs for the jointer, and one of those was for doing just what you said. Ain't saying it would be worth it, or would work well, just saying I saw it.


----------



## Improv (Aug 13, 2008)

I recent woodworking magazine I read (was having coffee at a B&N) had a setup for using a router to make dowels. I do not recall the exact setup, but the bit was set to remove material as you rotated the stock by hand.


----------



## ch0mpie (Nov 10, 2006)

There is are plans floating around here somewhere for a dowel making jig for your router table. I can't find the link now, but basically you just nail 2 boards together with spacers in between. Then drill a hole in one board the size of the tenon and a hole in the other board the size of the diagonal dimension (corner to corner) of your square stock. Clamp to your router table equiped with a straight cutting bit or corebox bit with the bit in the space between the 2 boards. Then raise your bit up to the bottom of the lower hole and rotate you stock through. You could probably set up a stop block so all your tenons are the same.


----------



## ch0mpie (Nov 10, 2006)

This is similar to what I'm tring to describe except I clamp the jig to my router table instead of clamping the router to the jig.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/193


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Here's the article I saw. You'd have to modify it since the idea was for doweling a dowel, not square stock
http://books.google.com/books?id=fQEAAAAAMBAJ&lpg=PA100&dq=decristoforo%20jointer&pg=PA100#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks guys...finally got around to replacing my attic steps with a legit staircase and I have a pile of ballusters to prepare. Looks like it's the router table for me.


----------



## Vivike (Mar 28, 2011)

burkhome said:


> I need to cut 5/8 and 3/4 tenons on 1 1/2 square x 42" stock. I would normally do this on the lathe but mine won't take the 42" length. I cut a couple by hand but time makes the amount I have to do daunting. I have almost resigned myself to drilling the end and dropping in a piece of dowel. Suggestions?


Hey Guys...!! I am new to this forum... I want to know how do you work in here....!! I want to know about it... !!


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I've done this with a router table and a round over bit.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

In a jam, I've had to chisel the shoulder for length, and pare some stock off. Then using a bench sander or a belt sander well braced, turn the tenon without over sanding.

It's really easier to drill the end and glue in the dowel, which I call a loose tenon. The dowel can be glued in the end and let the glue dry, or glue both ends (the dowel hole and the mortise), and fit together. That method can save the joint if a fixed tenon was slightly off.












 







.


----------



## sankofa (May 2, 2009)

Drill down the end with a hole saw and then saw the waste away at the bottom of the "cut"


----------



## rockwood furniture (Apr 4, 2011)

it may be possible to make an extention for your lathe


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

You can borrow my lathe. Oh wait. Where are you?


----------

